
Shopify unveils Balance debit card, opens AI fulfillment network to merchants - aspenmayer
https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/20/shopify-balance-debit-card-opens-ai-powered-fulfillment-network/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Shopify unveils Balance debit card, opens AI-powered fulfillment network to
merchants

